# thinking of dropping the weight



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

iv been going the gym for a month now, i don't seem to have lost any fat of my stomach at all, some of my muscles (especially shoulder) have gone from flabby to like iron but haven't actually grown. i have been doing 10 minutes cardio, 30-45 minutes weights and then another 10 minutes cardio on average and was hoping to have seen some difference in physique. i wasn't expecting to go from fat F**k to Greek god in a month, but was expecting to see something.

so anyway im thinking of dropping the weights and JUST doing cardio until iv lost a significant amount of body fat. its tough to keep the motivation level up when not seeing anything in the way of results.

that's my bitching for the day done, any advice would be welcome.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

2-5 mins warmup and stretching, the weights, then cardio...

if you were doing 20 mins cardio post workout you`d be straight in the fat burning zone, which takes 20 mins to get into.. usually :wink:

youre still eating too much and need to be doing cardio on more days than just gym days.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo don't drop the weight mate but maybe do add in 1-2 days pure cardio of approx 45 mins a go. Have you actually weighed in yet? If you've cleaned your diet up i'd be surprised if you haven't started to shed a bit of excess fluid at least.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

hey, thanks for the advice,

dorsey, dont like putting my stats up on here as in honousty im pretty ashaimed of the state iv allowed myself to get to, so haven't put it on here before.

i should also point out im 6ft2

Sep 9, 2011	239.2 lb (108.7 kg)	-0.6 lb (-0.3 kg)	-0.3 %

Sep 5, 2011	239.8 lb (109.0 kg)	-2.9 lb (-1.3 kg)	-1.2 %

Aug 27, 2011	242.7 lb (110.3 kg)	1.7 lb (0.8 kg)	0.7 %

Aug 22, 2011	241.0 lb (109.5 kg)	0.0 lb (0.0 kg)	0.0 %

Aug 13, 2011	241.0 lb (109.5 kg)	1.8 lb (0.8 kg)	0.8 %

Aug 4, 2011	239.2 lb (108.7 kg)

cal, ill definitly be rearranging the workout to do as you say 5 min stretch, weights then 20min cardio. thanks for that

i thought i was eating relatively clean. I have no idea what im eating that is so evil  im still a little low on protein but not by too far i dont think.

porridge (1 cup) with skimmed milk, 2 hand fulls of sultanas and 2 tea spoons on smooth peanut butter for breakfast

protein shake

3-6 eggs

banana

protein shake (post workout)

couscous with sweetcorn

tin of pineapple

chicken, turkey, tuna or salmon with veg and baked potato (sometimes don't bother with the spud, never been keen on em.)

another shake before bed

about 2-5 litres of water a day

maybe 3 cups of tea with 1 sugar each

+pills (creatine, fish oil, multi vit, magnesium, caffine all taken with first meal except for creatine

im eating no junk, pre processed food or sweets at all (bar the sugar in the tea, it my luxury item), no alchohol either.

other than the peanut butter and the eggs i dont know what i can cut out fat wise?

also i already make sure to go for a long, brisk walk on my off days and am going to add some skipping too.

im doing 2 days at the gym then one day rest on a 3 day split at the moment (biceps back, triceps chest, legs lower torso) maybe make it a 4 day split and make the forth day pur cardio?

i appreciate the help


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fair play for sticking stats up bud, taken you right out your comfort zone i'm sure but you'll prob never meet any of us so don't chicken curry about it. Mmmm....chicken curry....Ha, anyway...

Stop weighing yourself weekly for a start, you're putting too much pressure on yourself. Monthly should do at this stage.

As immediate action i'd drop milk, p.butter and add in some more cardio as above. If eating 3-6 eggs i'd only be having one full egg for every two additional whites and maybe drop out the tin of pineapple as too much fructose could be playing a part (still not 100% about fruit as per my recent thread!)

I'm far from an expert mate but that's where i'd start and see where I am next month with it.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

dave_c said:


> porridge (1 cup) with skimmed milk, *2 hand fulls of sultanas and 2 tea spoons on smooth peanut* butter for breakfast
> 
> *protein shake*
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, I'm more of an athletic way so I suggest that with what you weight not bother with weights until you have lost at least a third of fat, walk every where and sweat you head off.

porridge with milk is a good breakfast, drop the sultanas and peanut butter

don't bother with shakes just yet specially the one before bed you don't want calories to go to bed, focus on loosing weight not to build you not in that window yet

drop the banana

post workout (cardio), not take the shake, just have a nice drink and get a meal later

First step is the hardest, get in shape and loose fat that is your mantra.

Second step, train like a body builder


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

dont forget mate you see yourself everyday in the mirror so you wont see the changes as others do .... i wouldnt be so quick to say you havent made any progress. I have never looked in the mirror and seen any changes in my physique but i started at 9 stone and now weigh 19 so something must have changed lol

keep up the good work and take on board some of the advice the guys have given


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for the encouragement and advice guys, for now iv dropped the protein shakes, creatin and have got a personal trainer and nutritionist in to give me a hand to shed the fat. did the first session this morning wi, the session ended with me with my head town a toilet. so one way or the other, im gonna lose the weight


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

dave_c said:


> thanks for the encouragement and advice guys, for now iv dropped the protein shakes, creatin and have got a personal trainer and nutritionist in to give me a hand to shed the fat. did the first session this morning wi, the session ended with me with my head town a toilet. so one way or the other, im gonna lose the weight


don't give up Dave you can achieve your desire body, let us know how progress is going mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont see training till you puke as good.. in fact you probly made your body catabolic..

or you simply didnt eat enuff pretraining dude..

you have access to good info here bud..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can only echo that.

Slowly slowly...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

me too, check out best heart rate for burning fat, it certainly isn't pushing yourself that hard


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was this PT in particularly good shape himself Dave?


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

i have no intention of making a habit of it cal, dont worry. Was just surprised that i was able to push myself so hard, didnt know i had it in me. i definitely didn't eat enough pre-training, although, honestly didn't think that that would cause me to up chuck. did a stupid thing and skipped breakfast (very early training session) wont be doing that again anyway 

i have NO intention of giving up, feel like at that point in life where its time to nut up.

thanks again for the encouragement, ill make sure to keep you up to date.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i never train till i puke altho i have had wicked carb crashes from not eating soon enuff cosi ve added on a dog walk to the end of cardio..

half way round the walk it hit acouple of times and i was that desperate for suage if i`d seen a rolo sitting in the middle of a dog turd i`d have scoffed it lol..

i felt bloody awful and it was the longest mile home ever..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a few points from experience.

1 - why are you'd saying drop the peanut butter? Eating fat dosen't make you fat, fact.

2 - there's more to cardio than just gym work, walking is still underestimated in ny books, going for a walk is less boring than an hours cardio in the gym.

3 - like what's been said already 30 mins or so of low intensity cardio after weights is great for losing fat.

4 - someone said drop the shake after the gym, why? You want to feed the muscles and burn fat, surely this would leaf to lost muscle.

5 - if the weight isn't coming off then it's usualy a case of mucking about with your diet slightly, its trial and error as everyone has different maintenance calories. If you nail your diet then results will follow.

Good luck with your progress and like someone already said, stop weighing yourself, it encourages to try too hard. Losing a lb a week is 3.5 stone in a year afterall.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

agree with it all ^^^


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Was this PT in particularly good shape himself Dave?


best way i can describe him is healthy looking, not ripped at all, just normal looking



Allenb said:


> Just a few points from experience.
> 
> 1 - why are you'd saying drop the peanut butter? Eating fat dosen't make you fat, fact.
> 
> ...


1. i understand that but peanut butter has masses of calories in it, and as my target is to lose weigh, i would have thought the less calories taken in the better (provided im still fueled, and not stupid about it)

2. yer i do an hour in the gym or on rest days half an hour of skipping and running at home

3. as above 

4. i think the point is that it an extra 350 ish cals a day to have protein shakes, that's got to hurt the fat loss goal, yes i want to build muscle but i want to remove fat too. 350 cals a day is equivalent to a pound of fat every 10 days. thats the logici working with at the moment anyway. if im wrong im wrong, but im kind of hearing even arguments on both sides of this one. perhaps i should add just one in post-workout?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mate if you can't afford to have a couple of shakes then I'd say you're still overeating slightly. I'd hazzard a guess that maybe your portion sizes might be to blame, it took me a while to get my portions right and had to go through a spell of weighing my food just to get it right.

I still think you'd be making a mistake dropping the peanut butter, when trying to lose fat I always have more success while keeping healthy fat in at every meal, again it has to be the right portion because of the high calories that comes with it. The only time I miss out on fats is PWO.

I hope I'm not coming accross too critical its not what I want but if you are doing the work you say you're doing and not seeing much result then you have a problem with your diet somewhere, no doubt about it.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

allen, seriously mate, id rather you were too critical, its the only way ill learn and I genuinely appreciate the help. i can be a little dense when it comes to taking peoples advice, cos iv had some really daft stuff fed me in the past, but please don't think im not reading and taking in every word people are saying. the problem is that im getting so much conflicting information from different sources, eat peanut butter, dont eat peanut butter, cadio only for weight loss, resistant then cardio for weight loss, cardio then resistance for weight loss. it gets to be a bloody headache after a while.

think ill just cut the s**t and do what i see as logical (do an "everything in moderation" approach) rather than cut stuff out completely, so ill add back in the pnut and shakes. i think the stress of working this s**t out is what's putting the weight on lol.

really appreciate the help


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

At the end of the day you need to work out your macro's, it trial and error from there but start logging everything in a journal to keep you motivated.

It's not so much conflicting info its more a case of different things work for different people. What your doing just now isn't working for you so try to change it. Maybe try lowering your carbs and raising fat intake or maybe carbs cycling

Once you find out what works for you then it'll fall into place. It sounds complicated but diet is that important.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

then listen to who you know makes sense..

stop listening to everyone.

ive increased my fats tweaked carbs and am leaner than ever...

pscarb is always bangning on about healthy fats being great..

andy chappell been writing about them...

i ve never looked at macros like everyone else seems too..

i will if i think i need to down the line..

stop looking under a microsope at everything and stand back and use a hubble telescope and start looking at the big picture


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Never went too far into macros either it was just to get a rough idea then weighed everything for a month to find out what worked, now I just know how much to have to gain a little every week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not saying that not important, i am saying they aint the reason daves having probs tho..


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

dave_c said:


> allen, seriously mate, id rather you were too critical, its the only way ill learn and I genuinely appreciate the help. i can be a little dense when it comes to taking peoples advice, cos iv had some really daft stuff fed me in the past, but please don't think im not reading and taking in every word people are saying. the problem is that im getting so much conflicting information from different sources, eat peanut butter, dont eat peanut butter, cadio only for weight loss, resistant then cardio for weight loss, cardio then resistance for weight loss. it gets to be a bloody headache after a while.
> 
> think ill just cut the s**t and do what i see as logical (do an "everything in moderation" approach) rather than cut stuff out completely, so ill add back in the pnut and shakes. i think the stress of working this s**t out is what's putting the weight on lol.
> 
> really appreciate the help


Hi Dave, people come here with different goals such as loosing weight, get healthy, get fit, gain weight, entertainment, etc and all the answers are the same; shakes, supplements for starting a workout a supp for during the workout a supp for after a supp for in between, supps to loose weight supp for gaining weight etc etc.

No wonder you are getting confuse, may be you are in the wrong forum, some people can't see light outside of protein shakes, some people want to be taken seriously but at the end of the day we all individuals and you need to focus in your main goal. I stand for what I posted earlier



> porridge (1 cup) with skimmed milk, 2 hand fulls of sultanas and 2 tea spoons on smooth peanut butter for breakfast


that is a hell of a breakfast for you Dave, for you goals and in your situation you don't need shakes at all

If you do need professional help then get it, sometimes is best to achieve a massive goal


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, look what you've started Dave!! :argue:

As has been said already a few times, we are all unique. We have different genetics and just as importantly, different goals, which is why the responses to this thread are so varied - each of us has to do things slightly different to lose that unwanted fat. One size most certainly does not fit all in this case.

You'll find a million and one 'fad' diets out there, most of which do not come with a great amount of longevity in my opinion. For me, it's all about setting goals then combining diet, cardio and weights in equal amounts to achieve said goals along with a big BIG chunk of dedication. There's no quick fix but from your posts I can tell you already know that and wont shy away from the hard work that's ahead.

As I said previously, defo stop weighing yourself on such a regular basis. Weight loss can be that of fat, fluid or muscle so standing on a set of scales every week prob isn't going to give you a great overview as to what your composition is at that very point in time. My weight fluctuates by 3-5lbs depending on what time of day I weigh myself due to hydration levels alone without considering the additional factors.

There's some great advice on this thread but I can fully appreciate you perhaps feeling overwhelmed by it all. Do you drop peanut butter and milk, or do you continue but in moderation for example? If I was in your position, peanut butter would be giving me extra calories that just aren't needed right now and the sugars in milk (even semi-skimmed) are difficult for the body to digest which can result in you retaining water in your skin thus giving you a bloated/puffy look. However, that's just my two pence worth and everyone's entitled to their own...

You will notice throughout this post I refer to *my* opinion or what *I* would do so i'll go back to where I started in saying we're *all* unique. Again, if it was me I would be seeking guidance from somebody who can cover the three areas i''ve already mentioned: diet, cardio, weights. You've obviously already spoken to a PT who I presume will be working out some form of nutritional plan to go along with making you sick via your training :becky: but I would possibly look at getting a second opinion just to be 110% sure you're on the right track. Cal's wisdom is obviously worth it's weight in gold (don't tell him that!) and I know Neil does online consultations (View Profile: Neil R - Muscle Chat Bodybuilding Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition) so it may be worth speaking to one of those two on a one-to-one basis..

Anyway, hope that helps and doesn't confuse you even further!!


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Dave I am new to this site and was just reading through your post and was just wondering how you got on with your weight loss? And if you did ok what method/s worked in the end?

Regards

Russell


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd be interested if you're still around Dave.

There are some fairly major and obvious changes you can make diet wise that will reap huge rewards.

If you're still around let me know and we'll talk through a nutrition plan.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

aka said:


> Hi Dave, I'm more of an athletic way so I suggest that with what you weight not bother with weights until you have lost at least a third of fat, walk every where and sweat you head off.
> 
> porridge with milk is a good breakfast, drop the sultanas and peanut butter
> 
> ...


Its certainly not my intention to be purposely confrontational and often it gets heated on these boards when people disagree. But with respect this advice wasn't optimal. It will have hampered Dave's results if it was followed and that's a shame.

There is a plethora of technical information out there for certain, so there are bound to be disagreements and we should encourage everyone to post their views, that's what makes a site great so definitely thanks for taking the time and effort to post. But advising not to eat near a fast, nor take on protein after both weights & cardio is literally perfectly detrimental to losing muscle mass from a scientific perspective. Dave wants to alter his body composition. Losing muscle mass results in a lower BMR and a greater BF%.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-diet-nutrition-questions/29824-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html Dave start here


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Young gun with you talking about diet I feel I have to ask are your gains all about diet or do steroids come in to play here I find it hard to gain yet a guy on here gain 10 lb in 3 days on steroid a gain which you take me a year mate


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm a completely clean athlete mate. Certainly not against AAS use from a moral perspective as I'm libertarian, but if I'm pushed I think the vast majority haven't built the base first in terms of knowledge, experience and emotional stability, so they lose the lbm gained on cycle when off. Actually if you look at the mechanics of taking AAS in terms of what happens functionally in the body (i.e why they work) it's further evidence of the importance of correct nutrition.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

And he hasn't gained 10lbs of lbm in 3 days. 10lbs of weight perhaps and an increase in strength due to CNS stimulus (I'm assuming on the basis of what you just said he's taking dbol at 30mgs plus?) But 10lbs of lean body mass in three days is physiologically impossible to the best of my knowledge. 10lbs lbm would be an incredible net total first cycle.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Don't think the guy will mind me saying He doing 3 steroids and hgh. And most of it will be water just now And I will listen a little more to you now pmsl


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd still say the guy is full of it, you don't gain 10lbs in 3 days on gear. I gained 11lbs in 6 days using insulin and creatine, it was all water but I wanted to look big for a seminar and knew that'd be the quickest way.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Young Gun said:


> I'm a completely clean athlete mate. Certainly not against AAS use from a moral perspective as I'm libertarian, but if I'm pushed I think the vast majority haven't built the base first in terms of knowledge, experience and emotional stability, so they lose the lbm gained on cycle when off. Actually if you look at the mechanics of taking AAS in terms of what happens functionally in the body (i.e why they work) it's further evidence of the importance of correct nutrition.


best post on the thread......

when i started to realize this back in the early part of 2000's i started to grow and keep the weight after the cycle......that then led on to me being more of a success onstage.

and agree with everyone else no way no matter what drugs you are on 10lbs in 3 days is all water, muscle is not grown that fast it takes time.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

PScarb said:


> best post on the thread......
> 
> when i started to realize this back in the early part of 2000's i started to grow and keep the weight after the cycle......that then led on to me being more of a success onstage.
> 
> and agree with everyone else no way no matter what drugs you are on 10lbs in 3 days is all water, muscle is not grown that fast it takes time.


No one said it was muscle. But ppl who take steroids cant really take the hi ground when talking about diets


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Why not? If you know more about something than somebody else you automatically have the high ground bcos you know what you're talking about and the other guy doesn't!

Whether you're clean or not knowledge is knowledge and cannot be undermined whether you smoke, drink or take gear, those are personal choices down to the individual.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Why not? If you know more about something than somebody else you automatically have the high ground bcos you know what you're talking about and the other guy doesn't!
> 
> Whether you're clean or not knowledge is knowledge and cannot be undermined whether you smoke, drink or take gear, those are personal choices down to the individual.


Yes fair point when I look at that in that way


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

MEEKY said:


> Don't think the guy will mind me saying He doing 3 steroids and hgh. And most of it will be water just now And I will listen a little more to you now pmsl


That's a very heavy mix of compounds for someone I assumed is new to AAS. (I made this assumption based on the 10lbs comment. Anyone with a cursory understanding of AAS would know that the vast majority of any gains within that time period would be water retention. Therefore it seems such an odd thing to make public. No one running three compounds & HGH should be bragging about gaining 10lbs in 3 days. I figured this would be a first dbol only/ or less likely anadrol cycle).

I definitely don't think you should base advice on whether someone does or doesn't use AAS though. In fact, successful AAS users are consistently some of the most dedicated, focused and knowledgeable people in bodybuilding. You simply can't be successful over an extended time period using AAS without a solid foundation of dietary knowledge, training experience and focus.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyway apologies for the off topic Dave C. Please do post up your current diet in the diet section and have a read of Paul's great beginners guide.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I know the guy meekys talking about. That comment wasn't being made to boast neither was he saying I've put on 10lbs in 3 days!

It was merely said as to say the drugs must be working I've put on 10lbs in however many days he also went on to say admittedly obviously mostly water. Just wanted to clear that up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MEEKY said:


> No one said it was muscle. But ppl who take steroids cant really take the hi ground when talking about diets


Why is that? are you a natty that is under the misguided impression it is all about the steroid? typical uneducated veiw of natural weight lifters, but seeing as your so certain i will pitch my daily diet and knowledge against yours anytime.....this includes the naturals i both coach and prep for shows men and women so step down from the high horse and start talking sense.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

PScarb said:


> Why is that? are you a natty that is under the misguided impression it is all about the steroid? typical uneducated veiw of natural weight lifters, but seeing as your so certain i will pitch my daily diet and knowledge against yours anytime.....this includes the naturals i both coach and prep for shows men and women so step down from the high horse and start talking sense.


My hi horse ? What sense you want me to talk then


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think perhaps Meeks posts can easily be taken out of context from time to time.

I do have to agree though that taking gear isn't simply about 'taking gear'. A 'serious' user (and I dont use that term lightly) is likely to have a knowledge base well beyond our level of understanding, particularly regarding diet as we all know those gains simply wouldn't be maintainable without it.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

PScarb said:


> Why is that? are you a natty that is under the misguided impression it is all about the steroid? typical uneducated veiw of natural weight lifters, but seeing as your so certain i will pitch my daily diet and knowledge against yours anytime.....this includes the naturals i both coach and prep for shows men and women so step down from the high horse and start talking sense.


And were did I say 10lb of muscle in my post Give me the common courtesy of reading my post plz


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

My thought is this..

if you want to drop weight make sure you hit the gym aiming to do cardio only 30 plus mins... if you have extra steam at the end hit some compound exercises,

I'm sure you'd get more noticeable results from weight loss then weights. When you get to a lower weight then aim to lower amount of cardio and add in more weight 

I didn't read all 5 pages, do if i've miss the point i do apologies


----------



## catherinewinglet (Jul 10, 2012)

The Best Advice for you is that you should little bit control on your diet and do exercise more. This will be really beneficial for you.

Cheap fat loss supplements.


----------

